# WSP??  Good supplier?



## MirandaH (Jan 7, 2014)

I am not sure where I should put this thread, so if not here, I apologize. I see a lot of people on here order from WSP, so I figured that was one of the best places to go. I spent the whole day before the sale filling my shopping cart with things and just after midnight on Dec 30 or 31st, whenever the big sale was, I placed my order, printed my receipt and went to bed. The next morning I get a phone call that there was a problem with my credit card and they asked for my information again. I gave it to them and then they called back and said they needed it again for a problem. They finally got it to go through and yesterday I finally got an email saying my order had been shipped. One item was on back order and the other was ready but not shipped, and there was no date for when they thought it would be sent. Everything else will be here tomorrow. 

I decided to log on and see if the other item that was ready had shipped, as it was the only thing from the order that I really needed and was waiting for most and it now says that it has been cancelled. They have already charged my card, so I know that isn't the issue and I can go buy the item again, but at a higher price right now and it isn't listed as being out of stock. What gives? Does this kind of thing happen often, or should I keep an eye out for it to arrive? I am going to be very disappointed if it has really been cancelled. They didn't bother to call about cancelling anything and I didn't get anymore emails. Any ideas?

moved to shopping rec


----------



## mel z (Jan 7, 2014)

I've ordered from them in the past and no real problems. Back ordered item did arrive once they got it in stock, but the rest of the order came in normal time.

Did you credit card get charged for the canceled item?

 If the amount includes the canceled, what you are seeing may just be from the issues with getting the card to go through, and the item should arrive. 

If the credit card amount does not include the price of the canceled item, then it got canceled. It could be simply an error due to the credit card issues.

I would suggest calling them and asking so you will not worry for a few weeks about it.


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2014)

I have always had good results in ordering from WSP.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you to whoever moved my post.  I didn't even see this section here at all before. 

Yes, the cancelled item is included in the total that I was charged.  It was charged to the card on the day of the sale which was 8 days ago??  And it always just said "Pending shipping" or something to that effect.  Then yesterday, when I got the email saying it had shipped, it had everything (I ordered like 25 things) except the item that was cancelled and the item that was on backorder listed as being sent yesterday and the thing that was cancelled just said "Ready" where the other item said "Backorder."  Now today, 8 days after taking payment, the one item is "Cancelled" and the item on backorder is just blank, but everything else says that it left yesterday.  It just seems weird to not contact me at all.  My bank says that to their knowledge I have no pending refunds that are coming in over night and they are closed, so I have to try to call them tomorrow.  I just feel all blah now because I was really wanting to try this and no matter what, I am not expecting it tomorrow and it seems really weird that I can order it again for more money.  Since they got the money for it before they cancelled, I am hoping they honor the price.  If not, it will not be a good first experience with them.   I guess we'll see.


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2014)

I would contact customer service and WSP and tell them about the problem.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you!  I plan on calling them back tomorrow to find out what is going on.  More than anything, this thread is to make sure that I didn't make a mistake and order from someone who has a lot of issues, since they have had a lot of issues with me already, lol.  [ETA:  The day they called me about the credit card problems] I even called my bank and told them what was going to on make sure they weren't blocking the transaction and they were telling me that they had no indication WSP had even tried, so it has been a lot of work to get this order on it's way.  The cancelled item was the only thing I needed, but went a little overboard and next thing I knew there was $200 worth of stuff in my cart.  :shock:

It's good to hear people saying they haven't had issues before and that I am probably just a fluke.


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah definitely called or email. I emailed about an item that was left was not in an ordered that I assumed had been back ordered but hadn't hear anything about. I received a phone call and two emails the very next day. I will tell you that they told me the item had been sent on that day but next to it in my order history it said cancelled- but there was an updated shipped date on my order tracking that was the date they told me it shipped- and was later than the original order shipped- also the underneath the shipped information- the latest tracking number was different from my original. It was very confusing but I finally figured out that was my missing order so see if you have two different tracking numbers associated to the order. The newest on the initial order listing and the older one beside each item in the detail.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 7, 2014)

I will be calling for sure tomorrow.  Still only the original tracking number, so I will call first thing in the morning and will see what happens.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 7, 2014)

I order from them all the time and pick up my order. Never have had an issue and always so friendly.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 7, 2014)

My experiences with WSP have been excellent, they have become my favorite supplier. Usually I just order and get my stuff, it arrives in less time than it takes Brambleberry to even ship my orders. A few times I have called them, once for a problem, once for a price match (they will price match competitors), once for a mistake I made, etc. They are ALWAYS friendly and helpful and do what they need to do to take care of it.

They had a huge year end sale on the 30th, they were closed Tuesday the 31st and Wednesday the 1st for the holiday, then closed over the weekend. I am reasonably confident that no matter what the issue with your order was they will be able to help you sort it out when you call.

(No, I don't work for them or know anyone that does, I am just relating my history with them)

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 7, 2014)

I have never had a problem with them.

I also recommend calling them.  The right thing to do would be for them to mail you the back-ordered item separately when it comes in.  I'd certainly ask them to do this.

BB, on the other hand, has cancelled parts of my order because things were OOS with no prior notification.  They send the shipment and invariably it's the ONE thing I really wanted and the rest was stuff I ordered to justify the shipping.  It irritates me no end.


----------



## boyago (Jan 8, 2014)

Often when there is a problem is really where a companies customer service really counts and their colors really fly.  Please keep us informed on how they react.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got off the phone with them and when I explained the situation, the lady that answered was completely stumped. She went and talked to someone and it turns out that the item was on backorder, but it came in before the order shipped, so it should be in my ox when it gets here this afternoon.  I will edit to reflect whether it was in there or not.  Apparently the "Cancelled" did not indicate that the item was cancelled from my order, but instead that the fact that it was backordered was cancelled.  If so, I am a very happy customer. :razz:


----------



## bjbarrick (Jan 8, 2014)

I ordered from WSP a couple weeks ago and my items got here very quick. They are a very good supplier in my opinion.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 8, 2014)

All I can do is laugh at this point.  I just got my box and it was like Christmas morning when it finally arrived. I opened it up and pulled out the first bag...that was covered in citric acid...in fact, everything was covered in citric acid...except the inside of the bag, labeled "Citric Acid."  Five pounds, no less.  And because everything except the fragrance oils are in bags, that are already super charged by the mountain of peanuts, there is Citric Acid hopelessly stuck to all of the bags, all over and the fragrance oils are wrapped in cardboard and electrical tape, which is stuffed to the gills with Citric Acid, as well as the tape that is around the caps of the bottles, so I guess I will be calling them back tomorrow to find out if they are going to replace the citric acid which is in a giant pile in the bottom of the box, mixed with Styrofoam peanuts. And I am also a little worried about using the fragrance oils, and them having Citric acid fall in when trying to remove the caps that are covered in tape and citric acid without it going in the scents and if it does, will it harm it, change it and will it hurt or harm my soap or the people I am giving it to.  

Sooooo...that's where I'm at.

Oh, and the hubby wants to kill me because the kitchen floor and counters are covered in it, as is the coffee table in the living room, which I learned over to grab the bottle for the baby when she was fussing and everything in between, because it is also all over my shirt and the front of my jeans and it just goes on and on. I'm not allowed to sit on the couch until I change my clothes.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2014)

Rinse your fragrance oil bottles under the tap, they'll be fine.

Take pictures of the mess to send to WSP.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 8, 2014)

Yikes!  I hope the citric acid I just ordered from them on Monday doesn't meet with a similar fate.  I'll have to open the box carefully.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 8, 2014)

Jencat said:


> Yikes!  I hope the citric acid I just ordered from them on Monday doesn't meet with a similar fate.  I'll have to open the box carefully.



I wouldn't expect it to.  I have that kind of luck. 

I can't even figure out how it happened.  There is a hole punched in the front of the bag, but I didn't order anything that I can think of that would have punched a hole in it.  Especially the way everything was packaged and there is no hole in the box.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 9, 2014)

Check that the shipping label wasn't carefully cut off of a damaged box and taped onto a new, undamaged box.  That once happened to me with something from REI using Surepost, and I only discovered it after I ranted at REI about the horrible condition of my order (the stuff looked like it had been run over by a forklift.  I think it really had been.  And then they put it in a new box and delivered it to me.  *%$&)ers )

Was the backordered/cancelled item in your box?


----------



## boyago (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the couriers might be a little burned out from the hollidays.  Just got my box of lye from Essential Depot and there are no sharp angles or straight lines left on the box.  It looks worse for wear than the box from Cast Away.

So was the thing in the box?


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 9, 2014)

The shipping label wasn't not cut off of the box and the item I was waiting on was in there (albeit, covered with citric acid).  I just got off the phone with them again and they don't want pictures and they told me to keep what was left in the bag of citric acid with their apologies.  They don't want me to have to put anymore effort into it than I already have and they are waiting to hear back from me to make sure the clays and other things I bought have no holes in the bag that I won't find until I wash all of those bags.  They are getting 5 more pounds of citric acid out to me this afternoon.  Despite all of the issues, I am very happy with WSP at this point and feel like their customer service regarding all of this was top notch.

ETA:  Out of a 5 pound bag of citric acid, the bag weighed just over 6 ounces, including the bag itself!!  What a mess!  I can't wait to get this box out of my house. It is EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## tyerod (Jan 16, 2014)

The item I do have an issue with about WSP is that they assume you want to donate to whatever cause they are supporting.  I missed the auto opt in "Donation" addition to my last order until the order was already confirmed.  I sent multiple emails indicating I wanted it reversed and have still not heard back from WSP nor has the charge been reversed.  It is a small amount but the next time I'm getting supplies I will be looking elsewhere first.  I try not to support bad customer service.

I have ordered from them a couple of times.  Overall I like the quality  of the products.  The packing does look a little sketchy some times but I  haven't had any issues with damage yet.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 16, 2014)

OverUnder said:


> The item I do have an issue with about WSP is that they assume you want to donate to whatever cause they are supporting.  I missed the auto opt in "Donation" addition to my last order until the order was already confirmed.  I sent multiple emails indicating I wanted it reversed and have still not heard back from WSP nor has the charge been reversed.  It is a small amount but the next time I'm getting supplies I will be looking elsewhere first.  I try not to support bad customer service.
> 
> I have ordered from them a couple of times.  Overall I like the quality  of the products.  The packing does look a little sketchy some times but I  haven't had any issues with damage yet.



Have you tried calling them?  Maybe if confronted politely in such a way that they can't just put the email off then they would have to answer.


----------



## tyerod (Jan 16, 2014)

Not worth the time for the amount of money.  So for less than $1 they are no longer the first supplier I consider.  I have found other suppliers that beat their price on many items and I'm sure I can find elsewhere to get the other items.  They won't lose a lot of money from this but they will lose mine.  I realize this is petty but the experience left a bad taste.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 16, 2014)

OverUnder said:


> Not worth the time for the amount of money.  So for less than $1 they are no longer the first supplier I consider.  I have found other suppliers that beat their price on many items and I'm sure I can find elsewhere to get the other items.  They won't lose a lot of money from this but they will lose mine.  I realize this is petty but the experience left a bad taste.



I understand.  I saw it and didn't mind contributing, but since I normally research where my money goes, I do think it should be more prominent and an opt in thing, rather than opt out.


----------



## Inna (Jan 18, 2014)

OverUnder said:


> The item I do have an issue with about WSP is that they assume you want to donate to whatever cause they are supporting.  I missed the auto opt in "Donation" addition to my last order until the order was already confirmed.  I sent multiple emails indicating I wanted it reversed and have still not heard back from WSP nor has the charge been reversed.  It is a small amount but the next time I'm getting supplies I will be looking elsewhere first.  I try not to support bad customer service.
> 
> I have ordered from them a couple of times.  Overall I like the quality  of the products.  The packing does look a little sketchy some times but I  haven't had any issues with damage yet.



The whatever cause they are supporting is "Autism Donation" (which optional and is less than 1$) :smile:. As a mom of a child with Autism I really appreciate WSP doing that and I am grateful to all people who decided to donate. Thank you.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 18, 2014)

OverUnder said:


> Not worth the time for the amount of money.  So for less than $1 they are no longer the first supplier I consider.  I have found other suppliers that beat their price on many items and I'm sure I can find elsewhere to get the other items.  They won't lose a lot of money from this but they will lose mine.  I realize this is petty but the experience left a bad taste.






Now one thing is I just don't get so I'm sorry if I come off a bit rude. That is don't you read everything before buying things off line this isn't the only place that dose it. Like didn't you see when you look at your invoice before paying. I'm sorry I just don't get it.


----------

